# Seiko Perpetual Calendar 200m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is a super watch with a 10 year battery, perpetual calendar up to the year 2100 & 200m water resistance. It's well built with an integrated solid link bracelet (very comfortable indeed with a divers extension) & I seriously like the design of the hands.

I don't think it's come through particularly well in the photo but the dial is actually green in colour (I've adjusted the colour balance on my camera but in all the photos I've taken the dial still looks too blue). Weight is about 150g with the bracelet and it's 46mm across including the crown (the bezel is 39mm across). This diameter is partly down to the strangely shaped case, though it's not as strange as the original kinetic Seiko Pipin diver - do a Google search for it you'll see what I mean! Even though the bracelet is really an integrated design the lug width of 15mm means that alternate bracelets/straps could be fitted in a pinch.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice Paulus... Am I right in thinking that this watch has the 8F56 movement?.. Thats the high oscillation module that they reckon gives +/- 15 seconds a *year* I think it is... What with that and the perp. calendar it'd have to be the ultimate "set and forget" watch










Well done, enjoy wearing it..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't think it's as accurate as that Rich as the movement is the 8F35. It's not a new watch as the serial number dates it to 1999. It is pretty much a fit and forget timepiece but it's a cool watch despite the fact that it's not as involving (no winding, time/date setting etc) as most of the other watches I own. I like it


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Paul.. just googled the movement.. its +/- 20secs a year







Lovely bit of kit. Well done Sir







I'm not a very new model myself, (







), and so it was probably my recollection of the movement number that was letting me down!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some more views - didn't realise that it was as accurate as that. I'll keep an eye on it but I'm not going to keep a log of its timekeeping religiously!!

I'm curious to see if the date flips forward three days tomorrow evening as it should (from the 28th feb to the 1st march). Hopefully all will be well - I have no reason to think that it won't be.










Lume shot


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paulus

Interesting Seiko you have there, I have always wanted a perpetual calender, but never found one I liked, yours looks terrific.

Would be great to know if the date does go over 29, 30 and 31 all in one night









Seiko are still using those hands







....here is a seiko I bought my son just after Xmas - I believe this is a current model.










All the best

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Rather sadly I watched the date change at 12 last night and it did indeed whip through three dates (29, 30 & 31) to rest on 1 - quite cool but still a bit sad that I stayed up late to watch it









At least I now know that the watch is set correctly - there is a test you can do which seemed to indicate that it was set correctly but this just confirms it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

couldn't you have wound the hands forward a few hours then wound them back this morning?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Saw it other night. 'Tis a cool looking watch.


----------

